# Can't Tell if Really Rude, or Really Stupid...



## Emilie (Jun 24, 2014)

Story time-
I was leaving the vet with my rats, we got into a cab and the cab driver started saying how he didn't like rats which is okay, a lot of people don't like rats so it didn't really bother me.
But then he started saying "You know I killed a mouse today?" and I was like "What?" and he continued "Ooh yes, My grandson left the garage door open and then came running saying 'grandpa theres a mouse in the basement' so I put our traps and I found it dead this morning!"

I was shocked, really, I couldn't fathom why someone would tell a rat owner about their mouse killing adventures...

he didn't talk to rest of the way home, thank god.


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, if he was a grandpa, and grandfathers do ramble sometimes, maybe the rats just reminded him of a story with his grandson... I mean it does sound kind of insensitive, but we can always hope for the best in people I guess :\ Wild mice and rats will absolutely destroy your home if you let them, and most people don't understand that there is a distinct difference between a domesticated rat and a wild rat. We have problems with mice almost every year. We even had a wild rat once after my grandfather got rid of what was left of his farm animals and all the stuff that it had been eating was removed from the barn so it came to try to reside in our house... with mice it's just a bad situation because there's only so much you can do, as they multiply so quickly  So he may not have meant anything by it, like I said we can hope.


----------



## Emilie (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm sure he didn't mean anything by it, I wasn't upset more just really surprised, I still tipped him too! lol
My boyfriend was angry though..


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

MaryLiz has a good point. People always tell me about how they kill rats and hope they all die at the barn. It doesn't bother me because I know not everyone feels the same and most wild rodents cause problems. My rat is a wild rat, so it even looks and is the kind of rat they hate. Still sounds like the most awkward car ride!! Just uncomfortable. I would have probably awkwardly laughed.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Ah I posted my response after you responded but your response didn't show up until I posted mine. Does that make sense? haha Anyway, I'm glad you weren't upset. It is understandable to be surprised by it! Emilie, your rat in the photo is beautiful btw.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My akward moment : my husband is an exterminator. He gets made fun of at work for being an exterminator with 6 rats at home...lol  ironic, I know.which he comes in the room with them and lets them climb on him occasionally , but he doesnt want to get attached b/c he would feel bad every time he goes to a job..


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

LeStan82 said:


> My akward moment : my husband is an exterminator. He gets made fun of at work for being an exterminator with 6 rats at home...lol  ironic, I know.which he comes in the room with them and lets them climb on him occasionally , but he doesnt want to get attached b/c he would feel bad every time he goes to a job..


 that is crazy interesting! I bet it would be so hard to do that job. I understand him not wanting to get attached. Could you picture having to exterminate baby rats? But still that's an interesting job. I've never met someone who does that.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, he feels bad, he is a big animal lover so its kind odd for him to be in that profession.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

LeStan82 said:


> Yeah, he feels bad, he is a big animal lover so its kind odd for him to be in that profession.


 Yea with 6 rats I assume you both have very big hearts


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I had a situation like that once. A animal charity worker came to my house looking for donations with the opener "are you an animal lover? Do you have any pets?" To which I said "yes, I have rats", to which he had no response other than a disgusted look on his face. He then went on to tell me how the only rats he'd ever known where the ones he found dead from poison in the stables >.> he did not get my money


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

lalalauren said:


> I had a situation like that once. A animal charity worker came to my house looking for donations with the opener "are you an animal lover? Do you have any pets?" To which I said "yes, I have rats", to which he had no response other than a disgusted look on his face. He then went on to tell me how the only rats he'd ever known where the ones he found dead from poison in the stables >.> he did not get my moneySent from Petguide.com Free App


 haha that is rude! And not a good way to get money from people!! That reminds me that my dad named a dead rat he killed once via trap, Timothy. People are strange.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

If I get mice I put traps out to kill them. They can carry diseases harmful to my pet rodents and I think a kill trap is the most humane option. So I guess I would think nothing of it.


----------



## Emilie (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't particularly mind people who off rats and mice for invading their home, wild rodents can carry diseases, cause damage, breed and aren't exactly little cuddle bugs like domesticated rats! so it's understandable to want them gone because at that point they are pests. I still don't understand why you would tell someone about it though! Especially if they owned rodents!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Emilie said:


> I don't particularly mind people who off rats and mice for invading their home, wild rodents can carry diseases, cause damage, breed and aren't exactly little cuddle bugs like domesticated rats! so it's understandable to want them gone because at that point they are pests. I still don't understand why you would tell someone about it though! Especially if they owned rodents!


 Very true. I don't know why you would tell someone that. It would just cause problems for someone who is offended by it.

PS my wild rat is a total cuddle bug!


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Some people seem to just not think about what they are actually saying. So many times people who are well aware I love spiders tell me about killing spiders. Even on my photos of my tarantula people will talk about killing spiders and how much they hate spiders and wish they all would die. It's like some people just don't understand that someone could love something that they think is terrible.


----------

